# multiple stops



## UberPissed

Greetings all - Are you allowed to charge more for multiple stops? I had 4 people want to be dropped off in 4 different places. Please excuse my ignorance, as my training only covered how to turn the phone on.


----------



## KrisThuy

its really up to you
if you want to charge them you can press the "fare review button"


----------



## Doodle

Are you being facetious or is this a serious question?

If the latter, no you don't get to charge more, you are compensated for the miles 4 different directions they might take you and the extra time you they take to get out of the car. (i.e. same time and mileage rates, just keep the clock running basically)

I actually kinda like multiple stops, the stops tend to be off course which just means more miles.


----------



## Walkersm

No can't charge for extra stops. As you will be getting paid the entire time as long as the person who ordered the vehicle is the last stop. If they try to end the trip at the first stop and tel you to drop off 3 more people that is a big FU. They pay the entire time. And it is best to keep the booking rider with you till the end or else they could write in and say the driver dropped me off and kept the meter running to these other 3 stops that I know nothing about.


----------



## Doodle

Walkersm said:


> And it is best to keep the booking rider with you till the end or else they could write in and say the driver dropped me off and kept the meter running to these other 3 stops that I know nothing about.


That be a ******-y move! I sincerely hope that hasn't happened to you or any other drivers. Sometimes I feel like we should be secretly recording all of our trips to protect ourselves for stuff like these.


----------



## Walkersm

Yup drive cams are not only to protect you from other drivers but also from your passengers.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

You can ask for a fare review for multiple stops on flat rate fares such as to the airport. 

I also only end the trip after the last passenger is out the car, the door is closed and at the moment I drive off. This way I know the trip has ended for certain.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Multiple stops are fine with me as I'm getting paid for distance and time traveled. But I would like option to add extra charge for extra passengers.


----------



## jo5eph

I dont mind extra stops but i do mind having to take people to drive thrus or to markets. Especially when it is a short trips during surge times. Had a passenger one time that lived 2 blocks from the bar i picked him up from, he decides to go to del taco with a huge drive thru line. Right in the middle of the 2am surge!! Once i got his sorry ass home, the surge was over! No tip plus at the same time complained about my car being small on the inside. If he was concerned about room, he should have just got the uberxl! Had similar situations happen like that many times.


----------



## theeaglejax

I've done multiple stops once and that worked out well except the app freaking out because the rider put the first stop as the destination rather than the end stop, so the app thought I was off course for the second leg. Just kept the meter running and they were happy, so was I as it wound up being a $45+ fare, no tip though :-( otherwise very nice people.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberPissed said:


> Greetings all - Are you allowed to charge more for multiple stops? I had 4 people want to be dropped off in 4 different places. Please excuse my ignorance, as my training only covered how to turn the phone on.


I guess they wear out the doors and seats more


----------



## Jeeves

It's common for a passenger to want to pickup a friend or two or stop at the store on the way. Waiting time isn't as good as driving, so considerate passengers should really tip in these situations. When is this UberPOOL gonna kick off, that's gotta be stories just waiting to happen.


----------



## UberPissed

I could of swore I read somewhere you could, that's all.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

On UberX... The wait time pay is so pitiful that there should be a direct surcharge for drive thru and the like.

I had a call last week go 8 miles from silverlake to Hollywood, took me 43 minutes for which I was paid an astounding $17, it also took 8 minutes to get to the pickup and another 7 for the passengers to get in the car....

I'm starting to hate the 24/7 fast food places. We spent almost 28 minutes of the total 43 in the drive through.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> On UberX... The wait time pay is so pitiful that there should be a direct surcharge for drive thru and the like.
> 
> I had a call last week go 8 miles from silverlake to Hollywood, took me 43 minutes for which I was paid an astounding $17, it also took 8 minutes to get to the pickup and another 7 for the passengers to get in the car....
> 
> I'm starting to hate the 24/7 fast food places. We spent almost 28 minutes of the total 43 in the drive through.


And of course no tip ...


----------



## UberXNinja

KrisThuy said:


> its really up to you
> if you want to charge them you can press the "fare review button"


Sure. That's what the Fare Review button is for. If you don't like the final fare, just push the button and add $20. And if it's getting close to the end of the month and you think you won't make your mortgage payment, feel free to add $100 per trip. That's what the Fare Review button is for. It's really up to you!


----------



## MaggieMaeorMayNot

What is a reasonable amount to charge/tip per minute for a driver to wait in a fast food drive thru? (I'm in Louisville, Kentucky)


----------



## UberPissed

I would avoid it at all costs - but maybe flat $5 fee. If they push back, tell them you don't make money when you are in a DT, and you generally don't work for free.


----------

